# Upgraded Netflix app?



## bsmith1051 (Nov 15, 2009)

Has Tivo Inc said if they're going to ever update their Netflix app? I was really hoping that my new Premiere would be more reliable with streaming than my old S3, but it isn't. Also, it seems to be the same interface so I suspect it's the exact same code.

I realize my problems are because I'm using a wireless link, but I'm using a VERY RELIABLE wireless link. The Premiere is linked via cable to a 5 GHz "N" bridge that has a steady 96 Mbps link to the router/AP. Sure, there are probably some dropped packets but Internet software is supposed to expect that, right? (My HTPC running WinXP and sharing the same bridged link has no problems with the Silverlight version of Netflix...)

Anyways, I was just wondering if there were any 'official' rumors about future updates to the Tivo Netflix app. Thank you for any information!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I haven't heard of any rumors about updating the Netflix app, official or otherwise. It would be nice if they did so though since Netflix on a number of non-TiVo devices (PS3, Roku, etc) have been updated recently.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

morac said:


> I haven't heard of any rumors about updating the Netflix app, official or otherwise. It would be nice if they did so though since Netflix on a number of non-TiVo devices (PS3, Roku, etc) have been updated recently.


Netflix on my Nintendo Wii is 5 times as good an interface. I really do not understand why such a lame Netflix interface.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I just purchased a TiVo Premiere and haven't gotten it yet. Do Netflix items show up in the TiVo Universal Search for you to launch directly from there? Hopefully they do since it seems like that's the whole point of the search being "universal".


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> I just purchased a TiVo Premiere and haven't gotten it yet. Do Netflix items show up in the TiVo Universal Search for you to launch directly from there? Hopefully they do since it seems like that's the whole point of the search being "universal".


Yes they do. They also show up in the TiVo Search app for Series 3 users.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Netflix on my Nintendo Wii is 5 times as good an interface. I really do not understand why such a lame Netflix interface.


Local sandbox app vs. HME?

That would be my guess.

If so, the Premiere may someday get a sandbox. Here is to hoping that it does.


----------



## greensky (Mar 3, 2010)

The Roku interface is much better than the Tivo interface as well. Here's to hoping Tivo improves it at some point.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

Roku interface has to be the best NF UI there is, it's pretty awesome


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

CuriousMark said:


> Local sandbox app vs. HME?
> 
> That would be my guess.
> 
> If so, the Premiere may someday get a sandbox. Here is to hoping that it does.


true. Probably hard to find folks who understand HME well but folks that can do a UI on the Wii are falling off trees, etc..

My hope is that the Flash on the premiere will allow for a good NetFlix UI at least on there.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

> Do Netflix items show up in the TiVo Universal Search for you to launch directly from there? Hopefully they do since it seems like that's the whole point of the search being "universal".





morac said:


> Yes they do. They also show up in the TiVo Search app for Series 3 users.


I think that things you have in your personal, pre-selected queue for TiVo will be in the universal search, but not things that you have not specifically already placed in your queue... Inotherwords, the universal search will not search through ALL the thousands of available "watch instantly" that TiVo has on their network. Please correct me if this is wrong.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

crxssi said:


> I think that things you have in your personal, pre-selected queue for TiVo will be in the universal search, but not things that you have not specifically already placed in your queue... Inotherwords, the universal search will not search through ALL the thousands of available "watch instantly" that TiVo has on their network. Please correct me if this is wrong.


I have found things through Search on the Premiere that were not in my instant queue. I find Netflix, Blockbuster, and Amazon offerings, whether the TiVo is linked to the service through my account or not.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

crxssi said:


> I think that things you have in your personal, pre-selected queue for TiVo will be in the universal search, but not things that you have not specifically already placed in your queue... Inotherwords, the universal search will not search through ALL the thousands of available "watch instantly" that TiVo has on their network. Please correct me if this is wrong.


Search will search all of Netflix, not just stuff in your queue. Now whether or not TiVo has the most up to date Netflix, Amazon and Best Buy listing data is a different question and one I don't know the answer to.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Mike-Mike said:


> Roku interface has to be the best NF UI there is, it's pretty awesome


How does it compare to the 360? I find I use the 360 Netflix UI the most in my house.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

morac said:


> Search will search all of Netflix, not just stuff in your queue. Now whether or not TiVo has the most up to date Netflix, Amazon and Best Buy listing data is a different question and one I don't know the answer to.


Cool! Thanks for the info/correction!


----------



## Daniel Skeen (Aug 5, 2010)

The Netflix interface is poor at best. Looks like early Beta stuff. My iPad has a much better interface.


----------



## Karunch (Mar 23, 2010)

I have 3 devices that are able to stream Netflix (my Vizio TV, xbox 360, and my TiVo Premiere).. I definitely have to say that the Netflix app for Vizio VIA (Vizio Internet Apps) is head and shoulders above both the app for xbox 360 and Tivo... Hopefully TiVo will upgrade the Netflix app to be something more then just a text list of my instant queue.


----------



## dilbert36m (Aug 27, 2010)

Tivo newbie here...Is it just me or does the Netflix interface for the Premiere really suck? My XBOX360 has a much better interface and allows you to see choices other than what is already in your instant queue. Its running on wireless G adapter and picture quality is great and no problems buffering. Tivo is using the new N wireless adapter and has to pause and buffer every few minutes and is pixelated pretty bad. I was expecting a lot more from Tivo for Netflix...so for now sticking with the better interface XBOX360...


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It is covered in the FAQ which is worth reading. 

The current Netflix interface is the old original Netflix interface from the TiVo HD. It is one of the sections that hasn't been updated to HD.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

dilbert36m said:


> Tivo newbie here...Is it just me or does the Netflix interface for the Premiere really suck? My XBOX360 has a much better interface and allows you to see choices other than what is already in your instant queue.


Netflix sucks in general on all Tivo's. My XBox360 plays Netflix movies much better as well. Heck, now even my iPhone using the Netflix app plays movies better than my Tivo does.


----------



## ttech10 (Aug 20, 2010)

I've been thinking, with the "Out of Memory" problem some people get (myself included) it might not be possible for the Netflix app to be upgraded. Or they at least need to learn how to better manage the resources. Just scrolling through text lists crash it now, I can't imagine what it would be like if they had the interface the 360 or PS3 have. I'd like to think they are able to upgrade and have been working to make it run smoothly and bug free since their app on the iPhone is fast and you can easily browse things other than your Instant Queue.


----------



## debpub (Mar 9, 2010)

The Netflix app on the iPhone is awesome. I also like the one on the Wii and PS3. The Tivo Netflix app is very poor and it hasn't been updated since it was first released years ago. Do ANY of the Tivo apps EVER get updated???


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

maybe its just me -- but just watched the whole 1st season of both 24 and Lie to Me; over my vacation and zero issues with netflix on my tivo.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

johnner1999 said:


> maybe its just me -- but just watched the whole 1st season of both 24 and Lie to Me; over my vacation and zero issues with netflix on my tivo.


and yes in case anyone is curious I have no life lol


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Sounds like a good vacation to me!


----------



## ttech10 (Aug 20, 2010)

johnner1999 said:


> maybe its just me -- but just watched the whole 1st season of both 24 and Lie to Me; over my vacation and zero issues with netflix on my tivo.


Some people have the issue and some people don't. Mine occurred while trying to get to a movie near the bottom of my Instant Queue (which is 250+ titles long). A hard reboot will fix the problem but it will pop back up eventually and so you again have to hard reboot.

It's a strange issue. Why it occurs for some people who have long lists and doesn't for others who have long lists. Either way, it IS an issue and should probably be sorted out before an upgrade comes along (unless of course the upgrade fixes that issue).


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

johnner1999 said:


> maybe its just me -- but just watched the whole 1st season of both 24 and Lie to Me; over my vacation and zero issues with netflix on my tivo.


i did the same thing recently, 24 season 1 finale was one of the best I have ever watched, but season 2 opener was kinda boring


----------



## rogmatic (Sep 17, 2009)

My 4 year old streams netflix every day and virtually never has any issues with it. That is one advantage of the simple queue format - it is simple enough for my kids to use.


----------



## jtreid (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes. The Netflix experience on Tivo is by far the lamest interface I've seen.

What should happen is your instant queue should show up in your Now Playing List. If Tivo wants to provide a seamless box, put everything I've queued up and subscribed to in the NPL. I shouldn't need to know where to go to find it. to me that would be the kind of innovation Tivo needs to get on with.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

"What should happen is your instant queue should show up in your Now Playing List."

I would not want this. NPL has size restrictions as more shows are captured and items are eventually deleted, and thus my opinion would be to keep 'em separated.


----------



## gt7610c (Oct 5, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> "What should happen is your instant queue should show up in your Now Playing List."
> 
> I would not want this. NPL has size restrictions as more shows are captured and items are eventually deleted, and thus my opinion would be to keep 'em separated.


+1. My instant queue has 179 items. That would make the NPL worthless for me.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

All they would need is to add it as an option for the ABCD buttons to turn it on or off. I would definitely be interested in it. Make it like a folder even like they do for Suggestions. I would also love a way to have Amazon do the same thing with free content. 

If you have that many shows in My Shows like I do, I can't imagine not using folders. The only mixing would be if folders were turned off, but each show next to it would show Netflix or Amazon.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

Mike-Mike said:


> i did the same thing recently, 24 season 1 finale was one of the best I have ever watched, but season 2 opener was kinda boring


I agree - but about "7 hours" in started getting better... How many seasons are there, I'm going to need a bigger vacation LOL


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

24 has 8 seasons.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

innocentfreak said:


> How does it compare to the 360? I find I use the 360 Netflix UI the most in my house.


i dont' have a 360, but my friend does and I have seen it in use, I prefer the Roku for NF, it's really awesome


----------

